

Sign Up Forms Must Die - ryduh
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/signupforms/

======
wladimir
I can't agree more! I can live with having to sign up, if it's a fast process,
but I hate long forms that take a long time to fill in.

Like the article says, it's much better to gradually ask information when you
need it. And only ask the information that you actually need to do your job.

------
kpozin
Mint.com is probably among the worst offenders.

------
r3demon
Login forms must die as well!

